# Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)



## Finolex (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich werde kommenden Mai für eine Woche zum Segeln in die Türkei fliegen und möchte unbedingt schleppen um möglicherweise das ein oder andere Abendessen zu organisieren.:g

Anfang Oktober 2013 war ich schon eine Woche in der Gegend um Marmaris zum Segeln und habe beim schleppen absolut nichts gefangen. 

Erfahrung habe ich bis jetzt nur ein ganz klein wenig auf heimischen Seen auf Grund. Aber auch hier hält sich meine Erfahrung in Grenzen und ich stufe mich selbst als Anfänger ein.

Bevor es vergangenen Oktober los ging habe ich mich mit einer billigen 0815 Ausrüstung ausgestattet (~100€ alles zusammen). Beim Schleppen hatte ich nur zwei Wobbler im Einsatz. Einer schwamm permanent an der Oberfläche und der andere ging ungefähr auf 5m Tiefe. Die Rute habe ich mit offener Bremse mit einer Schnur am Boot befestigt.

Nur ein einziges mal ging ich in einer Bucht auf Grund (mit einem Stück Wurst) und hatte nach 5 Minuten einen Biss. Keine Ahnung was es war (werde noch ein Bild nachreichen), aber es sah nicht sehr nett aus. Hellbraun/dunkelbraun gepunktet mit einem scharfkantigen Kamm und ebensolchen Seitenflossen.

Kommenden Mai möchte ich das ganze ein wenig perfektionieren und mindestens genau so viel Spaß haben wie das letzte mal. Ich werde Rute, Rolle und Schnur behalten und möchte bessere Wobbler (inkl. div. Kleinmaterial um tiefer zu kommen) und auch ein wenig Grundequipment anschaffen.

Meine Bitte an Euch Profis:
-alle möglichen Tipps zu diesem Thema (welche Geschwindigkeit, welche Tiefen, Tageszeiten,...)
-welches Equipment könnt ihr empfehlen? (wobbler,...)
-welches Buch zur Bestimmung der Fische ist zu empfehlen?
-gibt es Erfahrungen mit Kalamaren? Wenn ja, welches Equipment, ...
-bitte alle Infos so einfach wie möglich erklären

Wie gesagt bin ich für alle Tipps dankbar. Sollte Equipment empfohlen werden, würde ich mich über Links am meisten freuen. 

Achja...die Route diesmal ist: Marmaris-Datca-Knidos-Bodrum

Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus und Petri Heil
Finolex


----------



## Finolex (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Anbei noch die versprochenen Fotos


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Die Rückenflosse erinnert mich an ein Petermännchen. Aber die Farbgebung und Größe? #c


----------



## Roy Digerhund (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Die Tierchen werden teilweise sogar über 50cm gross. Von der Farbgebung kommt denen sehr nahe, die ich vor Kos beim schnorcheln gesehen habe.
Gruss ROY


----------



## glavoc (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Es gibt mehrere Arten im Mittelmeer. Umgangssprachlich werden sie "Eidechsenfische" genannt. Hier der Link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eidechsenfische


----------



## cafabu (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Moinsen,
Segeln und Schleppangeln beißt sich etwas, jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Habe es ein paar mal gemacht bei Segelausflügen in Dänemark und jugo. Adria.
- Je schneller das Boot, um so schneller der Abriss, der Segler kann nicht spontan reagieren
- Je näher an der Küste, um so besser der Erfolg
- Rollen mit großer Schnurfassung, 30er Geflochtene
- Schnellst möglicher Stopp beim Biss, wenn die Kollegen mitziehen, wenn möglich mit Motor auf den Drill reagieren (Big Game)
- Bremse so einstellen, dass Biss, Selbstanschlag und Bootsgeschwindigkeit zusammenpassen
- Vor Anker liegend und im Hafen sind die Chancen besser
Viel Erfolg Carsten


----------



## Paulemann1 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Ich würde sagen du hast zwei Probleme; das erste ist dass die Ägäis entsetzlich leergefischt ist, es gibt einfach nur sehr sehr wenige Fische die sich überhaupt für deine Köder interessieren könnten. Prinzipiell solltest du an interessanten Stellen vorbei fahren, Unterwasserberge, Steilabfälle, und vor allem auf Vogelschwärme achten die an der Oberfläche zugange sind. Wenn du an so einen Vogel (=Fisch)schwarm heran kommst hast du sehr große Chancen auf Bonitos, die im Mittelmeer üblicherweise die Übeltäter sind. 

Das Problem hierbei ist dass man mit einem Segelboot üblicherweise von A nach B fährt und dabei genau _*nicht *_an den interesannten Stellen vorbei kommt, und die Mitsegler in der Regel wenig Interesse zeigen ein Segelmanöver zu fahren weil man einen Vogelschwarm gesehen hat. 

Ich bin früher viel auf Segelbooten unterwegs gewesen, im Ionischen Meer, der Ägäis und in der Karibik - und gefangen habe ich ausschließlich auf der anderen Seite des großen Teichs. Dort gibt es noch so viele Räuber dass man auch mit dem üblichen Segelboot-Handicap (nichtangelnde Mitsegler) beste Chancen auf Bonitos, Barrakudas und Dolphins hat. 

Ich will dir aber nicht den Spaß verderben, versuch dein Glück in der Türkei und beweise mir am besten dass dort doch noch was geht 

Als Schleppköder habe ich immer Gummi-Tintenfische von ca. 15cm benutzt, 50 bis 100m hinter dem Boot und in der Geschwindigkeit die das Boot eben gerade hatte... und dabei Bonitos und Barrakudas gefangen. 

Was im Mittelmeer immer recht gut funktioniert hat war das Grundfischen mit totem Köderfisch in der Nacht. Dabei hatte ich öfter schon ansehnliche Conger gefangen, leider haben die aber mehr Gräten als eine Haarbürste und du tust mit Catch&Release beiden Parteien einen Gefallen. 

Ich wünsch dir was!

P


----------



## Finolex (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Das ich letztes Jahr das "Glück" hatte ein petermännchen zu fangen ist echt heftig...zum Glück wusste ich nicht wie giftig dieser Fisch ist und trotzdem habe ich richtig reagiert mit den Handschuhen.

Wie gesagt ist es für mich schon Spaß genug wenn die Angel einfach nur im Wasser hängt und die geringe Möglichkeit besteht, das etwas anbeißt. 

Ich habe mir jetzt zwei neue (meeres) wobbler gekauft. Beide zwischen 90 und 110g. Einer im Makrelendesign, der andere wunderschön in knalligem neongelb. Auch 25m FC schnur für passende Vorfächer habe ich mir besorgt. 

Was ich nun noch brauche: ein Nachschlagewerk für Mittelmeerbewohner. Wer kann mir hier ein gutes buch empfehlen? Oder moglicherweise eine gute Homepage. Wir werden inet am Schiff haben.

Einen kurzen bebilderten Bericht wird es dann selbstverständlich geben! Möglicherweise sogar live.

Soweit einmal vielen Dank und LG
Finolex


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Wenn du mich fragst ist das niemals ein Petermännchen, aber egal. 

In meinem Mittelmeerthread gibts durchaus paar Infos zum schleppen. Wenn du dich da als beratungsresistent erweist kann ich dir nicht helfen. Aber drauf loskaufen ist Schwachsinn und führt nur zu Frust. Und ich seh schon bei deinem Gerät schwarz. Bei mir kost schon die Rolle 5x so viel. 

@paulemann also bei mir sind da aber eher die thunas die Übeltäter. Und die zerlegen dem Herren das Gerät mit Sicherheit. Wobei Bonitos natürlich auch mal vorkommen. Die Erfahrung Thun am Bonitogerät hatte ich schon. Keine minute hats gedauert würd ich sagen, dann war die Schnur weg.


----------



## glavoc (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

..."Wenn du mich fragst ist das niemals ein Petermännchen, aber egal."

                                  warum?


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich fragst ist das niemals ein Petermännchen, aber egal.
> 
> In meinem Mittelmeerthread gibts durchaus paar Infos zum schleppen. Wenn du dich da als beratungsresistent erweist kann ich dir nicht helfen. Aber drauf loskaufen ist Schwachsinn und führt nur zu Frust. Und ich seh schon bei deinem Gerät schwarz. Bei mir kost schon die Rolle 5x so viel.
> 
> @paulemann also bei mir sind da aber eher die thunas die Übeltäter. Und die zerlegen dem Herren das Gerät mit Sicherheit. Wobei Bonitos natürlich auch mal vorkommen. Die Erfahrung Thun am Bonitogerät hatte ich schon. Keine minute hats gedauert würd ich sagen, dann war die Schnur weg.



Wo wird denn das Gerät vorgestellt?


----------



## Finolex (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> In meinem Mittelmeerthread gibts durchaus paar Infos zum schleppen. Wenn du dich da als beratungsresistent erweist kann ich dir nicht helfen. Aber drauf loskaufen ist Schwachsinn und führt nur zu Frust. Und ich seh schon bei deinem Gerät schwarz. Bei mir kost schon die Rolle 5x so viel.


 
Hallo Scorp,

auch Dir vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Du schreibst in "meinem Mittelmeerthread"!? Welchen meinst du hier? Sollte es sich um "Was habt ihr gefangen im MM?" handeln, dann verstehe bitte, dass ich mir nicht alle 145 Seiten (oder wie viele es nun schon immer sind) genausestens durchgelesen habe. 

Alle von der SuFu ausgespuckten Artikel zu "Türkei", "schleppen", "segeln",... habe ich durchgelesen. Trotzdem wird wahrscheinlich der ein oder andere untergegangen sein.

Den Vorwurf, ich sei "beratungsresistent" kann ich leider nicht ganz verstehen. Es mag für viele leidenschaftliche Fischer vielleicht schwer nachzuvollziehen sein, aber mir geht es bei diesem Urlaub größtenteils um den Erholungswert im Kreise guter Freunde. Eine nette NEBENBESCHÄFTIGUNG für mich ist das fischen (wenn man das bei mir überhaupt so nennen darf). Für MICH wäre es auch schon Freude genug (vorsicht: überspitzt gesagt!!) ein einfaches Seil mit einem Haken nachzuziehen. Da ich dann aber doch lieber ein dafür vorgesehenes Gerät in Händen halte, aber dafür keine Unsummen ausgeben möchte, ging ich einen Kompromiss ein. Ich habe nun Equipment im Wert von ~150€ alles zusammen und freue mich riesig einfach nur damit auf dem Boot zu sitzen und zu entspannen.

Beißt in der ganzen Woche kein einziger Fisch = egal! Ich hatte meinen Spaß.
Beißt wieder nur ein Petermännchen (oder was auch immer es war) = sehr gut! Wenigstens etwas.
Beißt ein kleiner Thun oder sonst irgendetwas essbares und ich kann es sogar noch landen = Jackpot! Ich bin zu diesem Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich der glücklichste Mensch im östlichen MM.
Beißt irgendetwas riesiges und ich ruiniere mir dabei mein Gerät = auch gut, ergibt eine spannende Geschichte für die daheim gebliebenen und ich hatte sicher auch meinen Spaß.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch nun etwas näher bringen worum es mir im Grunde geht. Hierfür sollte mein Gerät meines Erachtens reichen. Einfach mal Spaß und Freude an der Natur haben und dabei schön entspannen#6

Natürlich freue ich mich weiterhin über Tipps zu passender bebilderter Literatur (oder einer guten Hompage) um den womöglichen Fang bestimmen zu können.

LG Finolex


----------



## glavoc (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Hallo Finolex,
bei der Suchfunktion kannste dir den Begriff "Türkei" auch sparen. Mittelmeer ist Mittelmeer...fast überall kommen die gleichen Fische vor, & die Angeltechniken sind oftmals (ebenso die Bezeichnung) die selben.
Tatsächlich denke auch ich (KEIN Segler) ganz ähnlich wie Cafabu & Pauleman1...
Übrigens bin ich *nicht* der Meinung, dass man viel Geld ausgeben muß um im MM Fisch zu fangen..wegen mir angel doch mit Handleine . Meine Altvorderen haben Tonnen von Fisch gefangen ohne jemals groß Geld für "Tackle" auszugeben...und die meisten meiner dortigen Freunde (auch viele die ihren Lebensunterhalt mit dem Fischen bestreiten) sehen und handhaben das genauso...also lass dich dadurch nicht abhalten!!
Dennoch denke ich, dass du an der Anlegestelle erfolgreicher sein wirst...
aber wie diese kroat."Landratten"/(nicht von der Küste oder gar Inseln stammende Bonzentouris) beweisen, nicht unmöglich (wenn se sich nich so deppert angestellt hätten). Zur Motivation (und zum Lernen wie man es nich macht):http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkjI0LHoUM0

Lg und viel Erfolg!!


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

@ Finolex

Nun kenne ich die türkei etwas auch deine segelroute von marmaris bis bodrum. Ein frage vorab, willst du ein eigenes segelboot trailern bis marmaris oder in marmaris in der marina ein segelboot chartern bzw. ein blaue lagunenfahrt buchen mit einer güllet, die ein türke fährt.
Das ist wichtig zu wissen, denn wenn du auf einer güllet sitzt mit andere touristen, kannst du nur schleppen (wenn der "kapitän" es erlaubt) und nur dort angeln vom ufer, wo sie stoppen.
Zum fisch den du gefangen hast kann ich anhand des fotos keine genaue bestimmung machen, jedoch glaube ich, dass es ein strahlenpetermännchen ist.
Wenn du ein fachbuch haben willst d.h. ein bestimmungsbuch der fauna und flora vom mittelmeer, kenne ich nur eins, es ist ein systematischer leitfaden für biologen - es ist eine dicke schwarte von prof. rupert riedl (austria) mit über tausend abbildungen und zählt als das beste auf dem markt  _*Fauna und Flora des Mittelmeeres*_ von Rupert Riedl - Fachbuch 
Ich hatte es immer bei mir und war bzw, bin auch heute noch begeistert von dem buch obwohl ich es sicherlich fünfzig mal gelesen habe.
Nun zu den fischarten - es sieht nicht mehr so aus wie es mal war, wie bordie paulemann es schon sagt - es ist leergefischt viel schlimmer - sie haben es mit dynamit platt gemacht. In der bucht von marmaris, da waren in marmaris früher zwei hotels - eins außerhalb hotel lydia und kalyan am hafen und 600 einwohner - heute hat es 600 taxis und hunderte von hotels. In der marmaris bucht konnte man früher alle 300 m in 10 15 m tiefe einen zackenbarsch sehen - heute ist es eine sensation, der letzte den ich kannte war am südlichen ausgang der bucht und das zugpferd einer tauchbasis.:q 
Zur Information: in diesem ausgangsbereich der marmaris bucht, wo auch die insel ist, ist das ankern und auch angeln verboten.
Weiter nördlich sind steilküsten und wir haben dort viele fische gefangen. In den kleinen buchten meeräschen.Ich kann aber nur von früher posten, in den letzten jahren war ich zwar in der türkei jedoch nicht in diesem gebiet. Nur zur Information, insgesamt habe ich in der türkei vielleicht 5 jahre meines lebens verbracht - wir hatten zwei boote und wir haben nicht gespielt dort und ich hatte auch keine türkische frau - meine verbindung  bestand zu den fischen und schildkröten sowie zur universität in izmir. 
 Da ich nach den booten gefragt habe, hat damit was zu tun, da ich einige personen in der türkei bzw. in marmaris kenne - die dir, sollten mal probleme eintreten oder du willst eine auskunft haben, helfen können - d.h. wenn du sie haben willst.


 @ glavoc
 Ich gebe dir ja recht, mittelmeer ist mittelmeer, aber ich teile nicht deine worte, fast überall kommen die gleichen fische vor - du solltest mal riedel lesen, dann kommen einige arten in einigen gebieten gar nicht vor und gerade in der türkei ist schwer geräubert worden hinzu kommt dort noch eine gewässerverschmutzung die ersten ranges ist - weil jeder seine eigene gesetze dort hat.|supergri  Nach dem Motto: ich bin ein mann - was ich sage wird gemacht.


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Hallo LAC,
ja richtig...ganz eins zu eins kann/darf man das natürlich nicht setzen, jedoch gibt es viel, viele Überschneidungen. Und auch die Techniken sind beim Zielfischangeln aber vor allem bei den traditionellen Methoden oft ganz erstaunlich ähnlich.
Finolex - Wichtig ist (wie auch im von mir verlinktem Vid) ist ein gutes Gaf - dann klappt`s auch mit der Landung! Das es mit Handleine für den schmalen Taler auch geht, beweisen diese Jungs: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwYwW5MoBiQ
lg


----------



## Paulemann1 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Ha, Finolex, Glavoc, wir sind Brüder im Geiste #6

Ich mache für meinen Teil ebenfalls nicht mit bei dem "Tacklewahn". Ich habe mir zum schleppen eine Penn Overseas Bootsrute (60 Euro) und eine Penn Special Senator 113 (80 Euro über Ebay) zugelegt. Ich verbringe im Jahr 2 bis 3 Wochen mit meinem Bootchen am Meer und davon längst nicht jeden Tag mit fischen - was soll ich mir dafür die japanischen Volledelstahlmodelle von Daiwa oder Shimano zulegen? OK, wenn ich meine Brötchen damit verdiene Touristen zum fischen zu fahren oder als Rentner jeden Tag auf dem Wasser bin, dann lohnt das vielleicht... 

Vor 25 Jahren war die Penn Senator Rolle das Nonplusultra und Kohlefaserruten gabs überhaupt nicht - und da ist dieses Equipment Heute für mich immer noch mehr als ausreichend. 

Und meine größten Fische habe ich (in der Karibik) tatsächlich an einer Handleine gefangen, ganz ohne Rolle&Rute.


----------



## ulfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Die Penn Overseas Boots und auch Spinnruten sind wirklich preisgünstig Ruten ich habe eine 20lb Bootsrute und eine 15-45Gr. Spinnrute und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden an der Spinnrute hängt ne Shimano Exage damit habe ich für knapp 100 Euro ne super Combo.

Die Bootsrute hat mir auch schon gute Dienste geleistet, ich habe sie sogar eine Saison als Spinnrute benutzt #6

Japantacklekram macht mir persönlich aber trotzdem Spass:vik:


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

@ Glavoc und Paulemann 1
Ich zähle auch nicht zu den gerätefetischisten, ich denke oft noch an die ersten stunden meiner angelei, als ich im novigrader meer (dalmatien) mit einer dam rute - stolz wie oskar - vom boot die ersten fische gefangen habe - waren eingeladen zum nachtangeln. Mein freund - ein einheimischer, hatte das boot und bewunderte meine rute - er fing jedoch über hand mehr als ich mit der rute. 
 Nun hat man über hand, den besten kontakt zum fisch, wobei es ab einer bestimmten fischgröße und auch tiefe, aufhört mit einer handangel zu arbeiten. Im fließgewässer arbeite ich gerne mit der spürangel - z.b. auf forelle und halte die schnur förmlich in den händen - ich merke sofort wenn eine zupft, dieses gefühl kann mir nicht die teuerste rute übermitteln. Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich alle fische die hier in dk vorkommen ohne rute angeln - es ist möglich.

Zurück zur türkei, wenn vom boot geangelt wird, sollte man schon einen einen langen kescher griffbereit haben oder einen gaff benutzen.  Nun kann ich kleine fische fangen - die ganzen brassen arten, lippfische, schleimfische, meeräschen, schriftbarsch,  - mehr läuft wohl nicht, so sehe ich es und halt die großen, dieses steht in der sternen geschrieben, die pelagischen arten beim schleppen und rochen in der nacht in ufernähe auf sand bzw. in felsgebiete den conger und muräne. Eine duftspur " rubby dubby" zu legen, empfehle ich, wenn man ankert. Ein problem ist das ködermaterial in der türkei - man kann muscheln an den felsen sammeln und das fleisch zum angeln benutzen ist jedoch sehr weich - auch speck wird genommen und  Köderfische  - einmal so groß wie eine makrele, für die ganz großen und kleine halt, so groß wie eine sardine. Meeräschen kann man mit schwimmbrot fangen. Köderfisch sollt man schon kaufen in marmaris oder selbst fangen mit den händen - dieses geht in jeder bucht.
 So wird es gemacht: man sucht sich eine bucht mit sandstrand, wo es flach ins wasser geht, nehme eine scheibe weißbrot und zerreibt sie zu krümel. Diese krümel wirft man ins wasser am ufer, wo die kleinen wellen auslaufen und die krümel immer an land spülen und wenn die welle zurück geht, rollen sie auch zurück ins etwas tiefere wasser, wo inzwischen die kleinfische stehen und am fressen sind. Man stellt sich dahinter auf und nimmt zwei steine und wirft sie hinter den fischen. Die fische bekommen einen schreck und beschleunigen und ein großteil der fische springen förmlich an land - der ein oder andere kommt noch links oder rechts am stein vorbei. 
 Man wartet einen augenblick holt sich neue steine und der zweite versuch wird gestarten - nach wenigen minuten habe ich reichlich köderfische. Wenn´s einer nicht glaubt, kennt er sich nicht aus, denn so werden fische gefangen ohne haken und schnur bei den völkern die noch verbunden sind mit der natur.
 Will man vom boot auf  goldbrassen gehen, darf das boot nicht driften, dann läuft nichts, das boot muss mit zwei anker befestigt werden. 
 Gruß


----------



## zulu (2. März 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

der hat alles was man braucht um einen fisch vom segler zu fangen:
http://stores.ebay.de/Handangel-Shop?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

gibt auch gute tips, interessante youtube links usw


----------



## LAC (2. März 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

@ Zulu
Obwohl marmris die hochurg des "All Inclusive" ist, sollte man schon etwas angelzeug dabei haben, selbst in marmaris treten schon probleme auf und ab marmaris kann man in den buchten nur noch schafe und ziegen kaufen. Wichtig ist, dass man genügend ködermaterial hat z.b.  sardinen und hühnerfleisch oder putenfleisch hat, all dieses findet man bei tansas (supemarkt)- schleppen mit kunstköder geht natürlich immer und es ist verlorene zeit, wenn nicht eine montage im schlepp ist, egal welche geschwindigkeit das segelboot macht ob 3 oder 8 knoten. 
 Haie z.b. beißen gut auf domuz - kann man aber schlecht bekommen - muss man selbst schießen.


----------



## LAC (5. März 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

@ Finolex

 Wo bist du denn geblieben, ich hoffe du bist nicht abgestürzt in den bergen um wien, du wolltest doch informationen - betreffend der angelei - aber auch wenn du segelst - hast du ein seehandbuch von der türkei bzw, eine seekarte? oder segelst du nur mit -  zwischen marmaris und bodrum  sind buchten, da ist es pflicht zwei anker zu setzen, da ein anker im sand nicht hält und in der nacht, wenn du am schlafen bist, und du einen knall hörst, kannst du dann aussteigen an den felsen.
 Eine seeekarte ist wichtig auch für die angelei, denn zwischen marmaris und bodrum sind beachtliche tiefen in unmittelbarer nähe vom ufer d.h. felsen - gute angelstellen aber auch ganz flache zonen, wo du köderfische dir selbst fangen kannst - meeräschen und wenn du nicht aufpasst schön mit dem boot auflaufen kannst
 Melde dich mal - denn ich will nicht wissen, wie und was für fischarten man dort fangen kann.


----------



## spacecarp (7. März 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*

Moin,

also ich habe auf dem Pelloponees in Griechenland beim Schleppen mit leichtem Gerät wahre Sternstunden erlebt.

Ca. 10cm langer silbriger Wobbler, 20m rauslassen, dann ein Schleppblei an die Schnur und nochmal ca 50m rausgelassen. Der Köder läuft dann auf ca 10m Tiefe.

Gerät waren 20€ Knüppel und nochmals ebenso billige Rollen.
50er Mono und 45er Fluoro davor und oben beschriebenes Schleppsystem.

Manchmal kam ich so auf 20 oder mehr kleinere Thune, (Mittelmeer-) Makrelen, Bonitos, Hornhechte und ähnliches in wenigen Stunden. Allerdings sagten mir die einheimischen auch, dass die Jahreszeit sehr entscheidend sei. Und das war Mitte September.

Ach ja, und mit einem Aufschießer kann man sehr wohl ein Segelboot in kurzer Distanz stoppen


----------



## LAC (16. März 2014)

*AW: Türkei - Schleppen vom Segelboot (Anfänger)*



spacecarp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich habe auf dem Pelloponees in Griechenland beim Schleppen mit leichtem Gerät wahre Sternstunden erlebt.
> 
> ...


 
 So sehe ich es auch, beim schleppen kann es auch mit einfachem material laufen. 
Die jahreszeit die du angeschnitten hast ist ganz wichtig, z.b. findet man in den kälteren monaten in marmaris - reichlich fischer, die von ihren booten an der hafenmauer ihre fische verkaufen - die sie tagsüber bzw. in der nacht gefangen haben. Da sind kapitale brocken bei und fischarten, die man in der sommerzeit nicht sieht. 
In marmaris, sind jedoch kaum touristen in den wintermonaten, da in dieser jahreszeit die meistens nach antalya fliegen - da der flughafen dalaman kaum von urlaubsflieger angeflogen wird.


----------

